# Apple TV 4 et location de film... d'avance ?



## gaetan (18 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour bonsoir,

J'envisage l'acquisition d'un AppleTV 4 mais j'ai une question.

Ma connexion adsl étant anémique, je souhaiterais savoir s'il était possible de télécharger un film loué sur iTunes et de le regarder plus tard, comme cela est possible avec un iPhone ou un Mac (30 jours avant l'auto-destruction !).


----------



## gaetan (4 Février 2016)

Et bien je vais me répondre à moi-même.

Ce sont des infos que j'aurais voulu avoir avant d'acheter un Apple TV 4, infos relatives avec la LOCATION DE FILMS uniquement.

J'avais téléphoné à l'AppleStore en ligne puis allé dans un AppleStore physique : personne n'était capable de répondre à mes questions (l'employé du magasin ignorait que l'on pouvait louer des films sur l'Apple TV : WTF !).

L'Apple Store physique a bien insisté sur le fait que je pouvais retourner l'Apple TV sous 14 jours même s'il a été utilisé et qu'ils remboursent immédiatement. En effet, je me suis aperçu qu'à la Fnac, il est marqué sur le site et en magasin que si l'appareil a été ouvert, une décote de 10% sera appliquée. Mais s'il a, en plus, été utilisé, une décote de 20% sera appliquée : ah quand même !

Tout d'abord, il faut considérer l'Apple TV comme une streaming box (pour la location de films, je le répète).

Quand vous déballez votre Apple TV 4, la location de films et le visionnage des extraits / bande-annonces sont paramétrés en HD 1080p par défaut. Il est possible de modifier ces paramètres suivant votre débit.

Dans les méandres du site Apple, il est préconisé un débit de :
- 8 Mbit/s ou + rapide pour du contenu en 1080p
- 6 Mbit/s or + rapide pour du contenu en 720p
- 2.5 Mbit/s or + rapide pour du contenu en SD (= standard-definition = qualité DVD au moins)

Sur iTunes, les film en HD 720p ou HD 1080p = 4,99 € la location du film
En SD, 3,99 € la location du film. 

Vous avez trouvé le chef d'oeuvre que vous allez pouvoir regarder. 

Quand vous cliquez sur louer, deux possibilités apparaissent :
- Louer et visionner maintenant
- Louer et visionner plus tard

Si vous cliquez sur "Louer et visionner plus tard", l'affiche du film apparaît dans Home et... c'est tout : aucun téléchargement ne commence contrairement à la location sur Mac. Vous avez 29 jours pour commencer la lecture et donc le télécharger.

Si vous cliquez sur "Louer et visionner maintenant", le téléchargement commence et vous pouvez regarder le film dans la minute si... votre débit est suffisant. Sinon, pas mal de coupures et vous regarderez un film d'1h30 en... quelques heures et des cheveux en moins (oui parce que les coupures en plein suspense, merde quoi !). La qualité d'image est géniale et contrairement à Netflix ou YouTube, la qualité d'image ne s'adapte pas à votre débit. Ce qui, à mon sens, permet un visionnage en excellente qualité de bout en bout.

Imaginons que le soir, votre débit adsl se casse la figure parce que tout le monde dans le quartier bouffe du Mo. La parade consiste à une préparation en amont : cliquer sur "Louer et visionner maintenant". Dès que le film commence, appuyez sur pause. Le film continuera à se charger jusqu'à la fin. S'il s'interrompt en cours de route (ça m'est arrivé une seule et unique fois), appuyez sur lecture et à nouveau sur pause, cela relancera le téléchargement. 

Un écran vous indique qu'il ne vous reste plus que 24 heures pour visionner le film aussitôt le bouton lecture appuyé. Ce qui est faux : aux US, la limite est de 24h en effet mais partout ailleurs dans le monde, c'est 48h. J'ai pu le vérifier, c'est bien 48h en France.

Une fois le film complètement chargé sur l'Apple TV 4 et admiré les fonds d'écran qui se mettent en route automatiquement, j'appuie sur Home pendant quelques secondes jusqu'à ce que "Suspendre l'activité" apparaisse, l'Apple TV 4 se met en veille. Quand je veux voir le film dans le créneau des 48h, je rallume l'Apple TV > clique sur l'affiche du film loué qui m'indique le nombre d'heures restants, il mouline quelques secondes, et voilà le film dans sa totalité : pas besoin de le télécharger à nouveau (oui, j'ai eu de mauvaises infos là-dessus).

Il arrive qu'il y ait une désynchro sonore très légère mais perceptible pendant un film. Rien de tel pour décrocher du film et accuser soit la TV soit le système sonore soit sa gonzesse qui roupille sur le canap et qui n'a rien capté bref, c'est bien l'Apple TV qui est en cause. 

D'après les forums US, il y a parfois un souci avec le 5.1 et ce, même si l'Apple TV est branché directement sur la TV, ce que j'ai pu en effet vérifier. Chacun a sa soupe mais la mienne est un redémarrage pur et simple de l'Apple TV avant la location du film et ça marche parfaitement. (Home > Réglages  > Système > Redémarrer).

Autre chose : il faut savoir que même si vous avez la fibre, la prise Ethernet de l'Apple TV 4 est en 10/100. Bien que cela soit  amplement suffisant, le wi-fi sera théoriquement plus rapide. 

Si ces infos peuvent aider...


----------



## Eric01 (15 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ces infos,

Par manque de débit internet (3Mbit), je loue et pré-télécharge toujours sur le Mac en HD avec iTunes. J'ai 30 jours pour les regarder via AirPlay et ça marche nickel.

Je précise que ma bibliothèque iTunes est sur un NAS


----------



## gaetan (21 Mars 2016)

Voici une astuce pour télécharger complètement un film en location sur l'AppleTV4 sans en commencer la lecture.

Cliquer sur location > Confirmer la location (et le warning sur l'âge éventuellement) > Dès que la roue crantée apparaît, cliquer immédiatement sur le bouton Home. 

Le film se télécharge et, au bout d'un moment, un message vous propose soit de le regarder maintenant, soit de le regarder plus tard : cliquer sur plus tard, le film se télécharge en entier et vous aurez 29 jours pour le regarder tant que vous n'avez pas cliquer sur lecture.

J'avais lu sur le forum Apple US qu'un nouveau téléchargement écrase le précédent, ce qui est faux. Deux locations peuvent cohabiter sans problème.

Cette astuce fonctionne en adsl mais si le démarrage est extrêmement rapide, avec la fibre par exemple, faire un test au préalable. 

Pensez à changer le réglage par défaut de la mise en veille automatique de l'Apple TV 4 sinon le téléchargement risque de couper en cours de route.


----------



## gaetan (16 Mai 2016)

Bien sûr, si vous redémarrez et/ou couper l'alimentation de l'AppleTV 4 alors que vous avez des films en location téléchargés, cela efface les films. 
Il faut à nouveau les télécharger.


----------



## gaetan (2 Juin 2016)

gaetan a dit:


> Voici une astuce pour télécharger complètement un film en location sur l'AppleTV4 sans en commencer la lecture.
> 
> Cliquer sur location > Confirmer la location (et le warning sur l'âge éventuellement) > Dès que la roue crantée apparaît, cliquer immédiatement sur le bouton Home.
> 
> ...




Il semblerait que cette astuce ne fonctionne plus avec la dernière mise à jour... 

Je vais faire des tests plus approfondis.


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2016)

gaetan a dit:


> Bien sûr, si vous redémarrez et/ou couper l'alimentation de l'AppleTV 4 alors que vous avez des films en location téléchargés, cela efface les films.
> Il faut à nouveau les télécharger.



Quoi? La mémoire de l'AppleTV est volatile et s'efface en cas de coupure de courant???


----------



## gaetan (3 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Quoi? La mémoire de l'AppleTV est volatile et s'efface en cas de coupure de courant???



Quand j'ai dû redémarrer l'Apple TV 4 après avoir loué un film, ce dernier a été effacé (sa lecture n'avait pas commencé). Je n'ai pas refait l'expérience.
La location du film ayant été prise en compte, je pouvais le télécharger à nouveau mais je l'ai regardé en streaming (en serrant les fesses pour que la lecture ne s'arrête pas toutes les 5 minutes = film en HD) et curieusement, il n'y a eu aucune coupure malgré mon faible débit et que ce soit un dimanche soir.


----------



## gaetan (14 Juin 2016)

J'ai refait des tests plus approfondis.

Mea culpa : tout refonctionne comme précédemment... !! 

Sans doute un petit bug...

Je résume : vous louez un film avec l'astuce ci-dessus. En cas de redémarrage et/ou suspension d'activité, inutile de le retélécharger.
Pareil pour une location de film que vous avez visionnée dans la limite des 48 heures. Un redémarrage, il est toujours là.


----------



## gaetan (21 Septembre 2017)

Il semblerait que ces astuces de pré-téléchargement de films ne fonctionnent plus, du moins avec la dernière version de tvOS 10 avec Apple TV 4.

Désormais, comme Netflix, le film est en vrai streaming et la qualité se dégrade fortement en cas de baisse de débit.

Si auparavant, un film visionné était téléchargé en intégralité sur l’AppleTV et qu'il était possible de naviguer sans attente dans le film, ce n’est plus le cas. A chaque fois, il faut attendre que le téléchargement se fasse.

J’ai remarqué que le téléchargement se fait par 10 minutes, s’arrête quelques secondes et reprend le téléchargement (tout cela en toute transparence au visionnage).

Donc pour ceux qui ont un débit faible comme moi de type 5 Mbps, il faut y penser.

A voir si les choses changent avec tvOS 11...

Qu'en est-il avec un AppleTV 4K ?


----------

